# Spec ops MOS almost a reality & getting in and staying in



## peefyloo (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2009/12/marine_marsoc_120709w/


> CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C. — Marine special operators will have their own military occupational specialty in coming weeks, according to the Corps’ recently retired spec ops commander.
> 
> The move will benefit members of Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command by allowing manpower officials to keep closer tabs on their career progression — and it could set the stage for targeted re-enlistment bonuses for the Corps’ commando community, Maj. Gen. Mastin Robeson said Nov. 20 after his retirement ceremony at Camp Lejeune, where MarSOC is based.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teufel (Dec 8, 2009)

This is according to a *retired* MARSOC general not the current CG.  The Marine Corps Times ran this without checking with General Lefebvre first.  It's all in the good idea stage still.


----------

